# Priority Units



## ZKC (20 Dec 2015)

Not sure if this falls in the "technical difficulties" category, but here goes:
On the "Find a Recruiter" page (http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110), some units are now listed as priority units. What does it mean?


----------



## da1root (20 Dec 2015)

Hi ZKC,

Can  you list a couple of the units that are listed as priority units as I've just done a search and I don't see any units listed as "Priority Units".

Cheers,


----------



## mariomike (20 Dec 2015)

Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter,

Priority Units 


			
				Sergeant Laen said:
			
		

> Can  you list a couple of the units that are listed as priority units as I've just done a search and I don't see any units listed as "Priority Units".



A few of the "Priority Unit" examples ( they are always high-lighted in yellow ) I have seen,

The Royal Canadian Hussars (Montreal) 
http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110?jobId=1

The Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment) of Canada
The Canadian Grenadier Guards
http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110?jobId=4

34 Signal Regiment (Montreal)
http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110?jobId=79


----------



## ZKC (22 Dec 2015)

Hi Sergeant Laen, 
If you look for army reserve units in Montreal, QC, there's a lot of them listed as priority. In fact, here's a screenshot. 
Thanks


----------



## da1root (23 Dec 2015)

I've emailed the Officer that is our liaison with the web developers to find out more.  He is on leave until the New Year but I will post a response to what a Priority Unit is as soon as we get a response back from the web developers.

Cheers,


----------



## ZKC (23 Dec 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## da1root (6 Jan 2016)

Good Day,

The answer that we have got back is that this isn't a tag put on the units by Recruiting Group Headquarters. 

Reserve Units have access to the site to update their own information, as such the designation "Priority Unit" is a tag that is being placed there by the Reserve Unit itself.

Cheers,


----------



## da1root (6 Jan 2016)

I gave this update in the "Ask a CAF Recruiter" section so want to give the update here as well.

After asking what "Priority Unit" means to the Web Developers, the answer that we have got back is that this isn't a tag put on the units by Recruiting Group Headquarters. 
Reserve Units have access to the site to update their own information, as such the designation "Priority Unit" is a tag that is being placed there by the Reserve Unit itself.

Cheers,


----------



## ZKC (6 Jan 2016)

Sergeant Laen said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> The answer that we have got back is that this isn't a tag put on the units by Recruiting Group Headquarters.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sergeant,

I may have an answer to my own question but I'm not sure.
A friend of mine went to a recruiting information session yesterday at the CGG (listed as a priority unit) and was told that they were doubling (or significantly increasing) their effective, which may lead to the conclusion that a priority unit might be a unit that is heavily recruiting. But that's just my own deduction and may be false.

Have a good night!


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Jan 2016)

ZKC said:
			
		

> Thanks Sergeant,
> 
> I may have an answer to my own question but I'm not sure.
> A friend of mine went to a recruiting information session yesterday at the CGG (listed as a priority unit) and was told that they were doubling (or significantly increasing) their effective, which may lead to the conclusion that a priority unit might be a unit that is heavily recruiting. But that's just my own deduction and may be false.
> ...



Units may want to place themselves as priority for any number of reasons. Off the top of my head: Critical deficiency in specific trade, greater than normal recruiting quota received this year, large turnover in unit members, etc.

Units aren't doubling in size, they can only grow to its establishment, and those numbers are changed way way up in the chain of command. CGG likely has a lot of spots for its recruiting quota for the year, which is basically the authorized number they can intake.


----------



## ZKC (6 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Units may want to place themselves as priority for any number of reasons. Off the top of my head: Critical deficiency in specific trade, greater than normal recruiting quota received this year, large turnover in unit members, etc.
> 
> Units aren't doubling in size, they can only grow to its establishment, and those numbers are changed way way up in the chain of command. CGG likely has a lot of spots for its recruiting quota for the year, which is basically the authorized number they can intake.


Thanks PuckChaser! 

Despite a deficiency / greater than normal quota, and considering the large number of new recruits there should be, will there usually be a deficiency in equipment for such units, or would it be the same as "non-priority" units? I might consider joining a priority unit that is farther instead of a closer "non-priority" unit, but I don't know if it's worth the hassle


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Jan 2016)

You're not going to find one unit with significantly more kit than another. The only time equipment moves around, is specialized items that are tagged for High Readiness units, which are Regular Force.

We have a priority system for supplying units, but that's way outside the scope of this thread. You'll get the equipment you need to do your job, we're very well equipped, and even better so on operation.


----------



## ZKC (7 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You're not going to find one unit with significantly more kit than another. The only time equipment moves around, is specialized items that are tagged for High Readiness units, which are Regular Force.
> 
> We have a priority system for supplying units, but that's way outside the scope of this thread. You'll get the equipment you need to do your job, we're very well equipped, and even better so on operation.


Thank you, and I may have badly expressed myself. I not looking for a unit with more supply than another but rather trying to avoid things that may slow down the process (i.e. Joining a less convenient unit because it is marked "priority" with hopes to start training faster, but get slowed down because of these units potential lack of supply). 
Thanks again for the explanations and clarifications! And I apologize for any misunderstanding I caused


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jan 2016)

Everyone gets processed the same. The biggest slowdown will be you getting the required paperwork in time, from what I've seen in PRes recruiting before.


----------



## ZKC (7 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Everyone gets processed the same. The biggest slowdown will be you getting the required paperwork in time, from what I've seen in PRes recruiting before.


Then I shall try my best!


----------



## da1root (12 Jan 2016)

I received a response from the G1 Recruiting Captain at 34 Canadian Brigade Group Headquarters.

She states that she has taken the initiative to designate "Priority Unit" for units which have not received a sufficient number of applications to fill their recruiting quota for this year.  The recruiters within that Brigade will prioritize applicants based on this need.

Please keep in mind that although the time your file is at a CFRC is generally the same (as long as you're proactive and get your paperwork in when you're asked) and everyone gets processed the same at the CFRC that for Reserve Files there is administration required by the Brigade (Unit & Recruiters); this is where a Priority Unit would likely receive more attention than a non-Priority Unit.


----------



## frostvelun (12 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Units may want to place themselves as priority for any number of reasons. Off the top of my head: Critical deficiency in specific trade, greater than normal recruiting quota received this year, large turnover in unit members, etc.
> 
> Units aren't doubling in size, they can only grow to its establishment, and those numbers are changed way way up in the chain of command. CGG likely has a lot of spots for its recruiting quota for the year, which is basically the authorized number they can intake.



Well, obstensibly, isn't the CGG doubling in establishment as per the newest directives and thus more or less going to be doubling in size in response?


----------

